# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  ошибка при запуске базы! HELP! Работа стоит!

## DeadMoroz59

Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой.
Несовместимая версия файла базы данных. [путь к файлу, как я понимаю].

версия установленной 1С 8.0.14 - установленной начистую.... база сама со старого компа... сказали, что стояла версия 8.1.10.50... 
сам я в 1С неволоку, но понимаю, что надо обновить. Гуру - подскажите откуда качать обновления и как вообще обновлять? Базу выгружать? И как это делается? И вообще бубун какого размера брать?

----------


## Sharik1c

> Несовместимая версия файла базы данных. [путь к файлу, как я понимаю].


НЕТ - это именно Версия 8.х - т.е. 8.0, 8.1, 8.2.х - все ставяться параллельно независимо друг от друга!
Версия 8.1.10.50 котируется 25.12.2007 и для начала лучше конечно её поставить, но напрягатся искать ссылки и не стоит , ставить лучше последнюю версию 8.1
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...форму-!!!

----------

